# Video Thread



## nukeadmin

As it has become obvious that some members do not like videos being posted to MHF and some do, i though the best thing to do was to create one thread which I would ask anyone posting trivia i.e. none motorhome related videos / links to videos on MHF to append to this thread, that way those who don't wish to watch them or even open the thread without realising don't have to and those who like the videos can continue using the site to propogate them 

If I see any new topics with trivia videos in I will simply move them to the end of this thread to keep it all in order.


----------



## Techno100

The U toob thread :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

and just to show I am game for a funny video as anyone else


----------



## Fatalhud

What the hell is wrong with posting a you tube link in the appropriate topic section

I earlier posted a moto x related video in the moto x section
are you now saying that should have been posted here

If this is the case then I think you are wrong

Alan H


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Maybe the difference could be that if you are posting a video link to illustrate a point you are making in your post that is OK. If the video is meant to stand alone as the whole point of the post it should go in the video thread?



Chris


----------



## nukeadmin

spot on ChrisandJohn

If you are responding to something, or if the video is relevant to something motorhome based then of course put it in the relevant section etc, if it is just a random fun video / trivia video then it goes in this thread


----------



## Fatalhud

nukeadmin said:


> that way those who don't wish to watch them


If a video is posted it does not start up automatically, you press play, if you don't want to watch it you DON'T press play

Alan H


----------



## Zebedee

ChrisandJohn said:


> Maybe the difference could be that if you are posting a video link to illustrate a point you are making in your post that is OK. *If the video is meant to stand alone as the whole point of the post it should go in the video thread?* Chris


What a sensible comment Chris.

That would solve all the arguments and should satisfy everyone. Sounds good to me anyway.

Dave


----------



## aldra

I imagine that to be the case too Chris 

Personally I enjoy most of the videos so putting them together makes them easy to find

But I take Alan's point if it is illustrating a topic on thread

I'm sure Nuke will be along in a minute. Opps 
 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## raynipper

More rules and regs............ what happens if we forget??
I think Profs videos are great.!

Ray.


----------



## Fatalhud

raynipper said:


> More rules and regs............ what happens if we forget??
> I think Profs videos are great.!
> 
> Ray.


With you all the way Ray

Theres a lot of interesting stuff will just get lost, as you wont bother traipsing your way through page after page of stuff

Alan H


----------



## GEMMY

Prof has already circumvented with his Shard post :wink: 

tony


----------



## Fatalhud

Deleted last post
realised I was starting to spit me dummy out   :lol: :lol: 

Alan H


----------



## nukeadmin

> More rules and regs............ what happens if we forget??


It isn't a rule, its a guideline 
Only meant to keep everyone happy Ray, no downside to it, all the fun / trivia vids in one thread making them easier to find or not as the case may be


----------



## nukeadmin

> Theres a lot of interesting stuff will just get lost, as you wont bother traipsing your way through page after page of stuff


no you won't you will just go to the last page of the thread


----------



## barryd

I dont see what the fuss is all about to be honest. I like the videos but if Nuke has made a rule that his decision and I guess we should stick to it.


----------



## rayrecrok

barryd said:


> I dont see what the fuss is all about to be honest. I like the videos but if Nuke has made a rule that his decision and I guess we should stick to it.


Hi.

Teachers pet.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## wakk44

I also enjoy most of the links but it has got a bit too much recently I think.Another thing to consider is members with a slow internet connection who have to wait an interminably long time for them to load.Also folks with a data limit might not appreciate the videos either.

It does tidy the forum up and those that want to can always bookmark this thread to get straight to the latest video link.As I have already said I prefer quality not quantity.

As it is not possible to preview a video link properly without opening the thread I like the idea that all the stand alone [email protected] links are lumped together in the same thread,then we all know what to expect and can't complain any more.


----------



## Mark993

This is much better - thanks Nuke


----------



## prof20

This is a bit like the Monty Python sketches.

First Jokes & Trivia gets moved from the Front page to the Home page, then this happens.

Periodically certain members, (usually the same ones) start criticising my posts on the site, and I politely answer their posts.

Nuke states that 'some' members do not like videos being posted to MHF and some do.

In relation to the numbers of members on the forum those speaking out on both sides are a minute percentage, so why take such drastic action on the site?

The detractors have succeeded in their aims by repeating the same argument over and over again until nuke has become fed up.

Significantly, no-one who is for the Jokes and Trivia videos continuing as they have always done started any threads in support of that situation. They, like myself have always responded to what have often been derogatory posts from the detractors.

Of greater significance, the argument of the detractors has been the quantity of Jokes & Trivia topics obscuring the other topics and making it difficult for members to find the other Topics.

Since last Saturday I have taken the trouble to point out that at any given time the number of Jokes and Trivia topics compared to the other topics on any given day has been very small, varying in a ratio of sometimes three out of sixty-five to maybe nine or ten out of eighty-five.

I have politely and repeatedly asked the detractors to justify their assertions, but the silence has been deafening.

I have had thanks and liked posts for my stance and method of posting from far more members than I have had criticism from the detractors.

A number of those detractors have thanked nuke for his decision, which is their prerogative, unlike them I do not criticize them for carrying out what is their rights as subscribers.

I honestly believe that this new thread is a mistake.

I believe that threads, and especially the many and varied comments that often accompany them will be swallowed up.

It will be virtually impossible to find a thread you have seen amongst everything else within the thread.

Another member has cited a reason for the change as him being unable to glean the content of a video from the title, so he is obliged to open the video.

I think you will find that my own posts usually contain a good clue as to the content and often include an introductory line of text which gives a further clue.

Sadly, something has been lost from this site today. A victory for censorship and autocrats.

Roger


----------



## prof20

GEMMY said:


> Prof has already circumvented with his Shard post :wink:
> 
> tony


Didn't know Maxwell's silver hammer had fallen at the time, GEMMY.

Otherwise I would have put it under 'Photography', or even under motorhomes, as, if you look closely, I'm sure that's a motorhome you can see about a mile beyond Tower Bridge in the distance, probably in contravention of the LEZ.

Roger


----------



## raynipper

I don't see why I have to endure wading through baby, iPhone, Apple, doggy, Scotland, Spanish, grandkids threads either....... :roll: 
They should all be moved.......................................... away.!!

Ray.


----------



## bognormike

Roger

as much as many of us like the occasional video clip, you seem to want to post several every day. That's why people get all hot under the collar; one can look down the index page and see lots of your videos and "proper" motorhoming posts drop down the page. I've heard from several members who just don't bother coming on because of the abundance of trivia. How many others have not mentioned it to other long standing members like myself, and just voted with their feet rather than responding to your posts?

You talk about censorship, why is it censorship if Nuke asks you to post all your video clips in one thread? Anybody can look at them, and do a complete scroll through whenever they want. There will then be one thread scrolling through the index page, and more room for motorhoming posts. Kev (Kev&liz) has a separate jokes / trivia thread, as does someone else, why can't you? 

Can I finally remind you that this is a motorhoming forum that was set up by Dave (Nuke) as a facility for motorhomers to get together and discuss various topics, of which motorhoming is the prime function, not jokes & trivia. We can all enjoy a joke or two and humorous video clips and pictures, but when a member posts only in such topics I question why he is here at all?


----------



## prof20

bognormike said:


> Roger
> 
> as much as many of us like the occasional video clip, you seem to want to post several every day. That's why people get all hot under the collar; one can look down the index page and see lots of your videos and "proper" motorhoming posts drop down the page. I've heard from several members who just don't bother coming on because of the abundance of trivia. How many others have not mentioned it to other long standing members like myself, and just voted with their feet rather than responding to your posts?
> 
> You talk about censorship, why is it censorship if Nuke asks you to post all your video clips in one thread? Anybody can look at them, and do a complete scroll through whenever they want. There will then be one thread scrolling through the index page, and more room for motorhoming posts. Kev (Kev&liz) has a separate jokes / trivia thread, as does someone else, why can't you?
> 
> Can I finally remind you that this is a motorhoming forum that was set up by Dave (Nuke) as a facility for motorhomers to get together and discuss various topics, of which motorhoming is the prime function, not jokes & trivia. We can all enjoy a joke or two and humorous video clips and pictures, but when a member posts only in such topics I question why he is here at all?


Thanks for your viewpoint Mike, I see you are another one speaking about the abundance of trivia.

Once more I will ask, what abundance?

They are clearly categorized and labelled as Jokes & Trivia, so why open them?

There are currently 12 Jokes and Trivia out of 75 threads today, on the 'Home' page, one of those is the long-running Word Association Game, five are crossovers still running from previous days, and they are not all mine.

Could you please justify your assertion?

Roger


----------



## aldra

iIm not really sure what is causing the problem

seems to me a special thread that enables those who like it to access

And those that don't to not

Seems win win

Am I missing something???

Aldra


----------



## prof20

aldra said:


> iIm not really sure what is causing the problem
> 
> seems to me a special thread that enables those who like it to access
> 
> And those that don't to not
> 
> Seems win win
> 
> Am I missing something???
> 
> Aldra


Thanks Aldra, 
The point is that we already had one, Jokes and Trivia.

Why try and fix what ain't busted?

And whilst I am writing, in further reply to Bognormike's poorly researched, (and still conspicuously unjustified and uncorroborated) slights, I have just taken the trouble to research my own posts since 2008, and, surprise, out of 250 posts, I have posted and contributed to no less than 133 threads which are not Jokes & Trivia, many of them associated with motorhomes, offering assistance with problems and such like.

It is becoming somewhat tedious being a whipping-boy.

Roger


----------



## Zebedee

prof20 said:


> Could you please justify your assertion?


Can you please justify your obsession?

Why do you do it? What is the point of browsing the YouTube site and incessantly posting links on here? Members can do that for themselves if they want to without your help. They all know the way to the YouTube site so there is no need to transfer its contents onto MHF.

Dave

P.S. Please note that I have not been rude or unpleasant in any way.

Can you extend the same courtesy please?


----------



## dhutchy

Keep smiling Roger don't let em grind you down :wink: You've paid yer brass and you have as much right as anyone else to post.It's not like your twisting their arms is it. :lol:


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

Youtube is a massive thing, and if you are interested and have time then other people can find gems that you may never come across.

But Nuke has now spoken, and nearly all posts in this thread are off topic!!!!!!! :twisted: (including this one of course 8O )


----------



## prof20

Zebedee said:


> prof20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please justify your assertion?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please justify your obsession?
> 
> Why do you do it? What is the point of browsing the YouTube site and incessantly posting links on here? Members can do that for themselves if they want to without your help. They all know the way to the YouTube site so there is no need to transfer its contents onto MHF.
> 
> Dave
> 
> P.S. Please note that I have not been rude or unpleasant in any way.
> 
> Can you extend the same courtesy please?
Click to expand...

I do not have an obsession Zebedee, I am a paid-up subscriber entitled to post, with the accompanying freedom as to where and, within reason, what I post. I do apologise for upsetting a few detractors, I am by no means the only one to post in quantity, but I seem to be the only one who is the butt of your ire.

Perhaps it is because I choose to bite back rather than to cower.

Now I have given my explanation could you or any other member who keeps quoting the alleged excess of Jokes & Trivia posts please, (as I have taken the trouble to do), supply figures to justify your claims, or is there a some reason why you are unable to do so.

I am beginning to feel as though I am speaking to MP's, such is the nature of the obfuscation I am receiving.

Thank you,

Roger


----------



## barryd

I am saddened somewhat that the jokes and trivia posters seem to have come under attack somewhat in recent weeks. Some people enjoy giving others a laugh, myself included. Most of us are fed up this time of year (myself included for a wide variety of reasons, some I have aired on here but not all). If I can make someone laugh it makes me feel a bit better and maybe brighten up someones day. 

If its someones pleasure to troll through the millions of youtube or liveleak videos and share the odd good one with us or to spend considerable time typing in a joke then we should be thanking them not having a go at them. 

If I was a newcomer to the forum my immediate thoughts might be, wow it seems to have lots of info about motorhomes but there is clearly a fun side and a community spirit to the site, where to I sign up?

Just my take on things. Im probably wrong as usual.


----------



## gaspode

dhutchy said:


> you have as much right as anyone else to post





prof20 said:


> I am a paid-up subscriber entitled to post


Not quite correct.

You have as much right as any other subscribing member, the only person with a right to post on this forum "per se" is Nuke and he's made a perfectly reasonable and sensible request in the opening post of this thread. I'm sure that request has been made with the best interests of the forum in mind and I really don't understand how anyone can object to it.

Ignore it, circumvent it, dodge it or get around it by devious means but remember that the person making the request has the ability to decide what are the "rights" of any other MHF member on this forum.


----------



## pippin

This video just about sums up how I feel about this discussion!


----------



## bognormike

I'm not getting in to arguments over this Roger, and as Grizzlyj has so rightly pointed out this is all off topic. I will simply point to your own member's profile - 

Total posts 725 most active in J&T with 409 posts. 

so the majority of your posts over the years are in Jokes & Trivia. 

And I ask again what have you got against what Nuke has requested? You can still post video clips, in one thread, as can anybody else.
It's Nuke's site, and he sets the rules, so why not give it a try?

That's my last word on this, I'm off to listen to the end of the Real Madrid / Man U match. :roll:


----------



## Zebedee

Diversion once again, and who is doing the deliberate obfuscation now? I never mentioned any figures nor made any claims, so what do I have to justify?

Let me put it all in a nutshell (_as it were_) - and if only you would do the same there would be no further comment from me, nor I suspect from anyone else.

All you have been asked to do is post in a single thread, which (_as has been said many times_) would be mutually beneficial to those who like the clips and those who don't.

Why won't you do that? It seems so simple to me, and is not much to ask when you have upset so many members and caused several to leave the forum after your personal attacks on them.

Dave


----------



## prof20

bognormike said:


> I'm not getting in to arguments over this Roger, and as Grizzlyj has so rightly pointed out this is all off topic. I will simply point to your own member's profile -
> 
> Total posts 725 most active in J&T with 409 posts.
> 
> so the majority of your posts over the years are in Jokes & Trivia.
> 
> And I ask again what have you got against what Nuke has requested? You can still post video clips, in one thread, as can anybody else.
> It's Nuke's site, and he sets the rules, so why not give it a try?
> 
> That's my last word on this, I'm off to listen to the end of the Real Madrid / Man U match. :roll:


So what is wrong with that?

Could I please have a response from your good self in relation to the alleged surfeit of J & T clogging up the other threads as another respected member hasn't deigned to reply.

Thank you,

Roger.


----------



## prof20

Zebedee said:


> Diversion once again, and who is doing the deliberate obfuscation now? I never mentioned any figures nor made any claims, so what do I have to justify?
> 
> Let me put it all in a nutshell (_as it were_) - and if only you would do the same there would be no further comment from me, nor I suspect from anyone else.
> 
> All you have been asked to do is post in a single thread, which (_as has been said many times_) would be mutually beneficial to those who like the clips and those who don't.
> 
> Why won't you do that? It seems so simple to me, and is not much to ask when you have upset so many members and caused several to leave the forum after your personal attacks on them.
> 
> Dave


Just who have I personally attacked and caused to leave the forum?

And please don't quote Listerdiesel who clearly stated that he had numerous other commitments.

Please note that throughout all of this all I have ever done was to post threads.

Other members such as yourself chose to object to that freedom and to single me out.

Roger


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

On the diving forum I frequent there are dedicated sections on the forum for joke of the day only and for video of the day, which separates them out as they go on the front and latest posts page which makes it obvious what they are and if you do not like them, it is easy to move on to something else. So divide into 3 subjects with their own dedicated sub categories.. Jokes.. Videos... Trivia which comes under non diving posts or could be called non motor homing posts.. Non diving posts happens to be the most frequented part of the site, as on here there are only so many questions on the dedicated theme diving, and this forum motor homes..

Works on that, and is a part of the forum that is well liked and visited.. But there again it is frequented by folk who are in the age range of twenties to fifties unlike on here where the ages will be predominantly 60 +

It is policed by the membership quite rigorously, dare to post something that has been posted even a few months before with the same post you will be ribbed mercesly by the members..

As we have on here if you lump all three subjects under one heading you get what members are complaining about saturation of one subject.. split them up and the perceived problem will go away as they go into the three headings and folk can still go on posting what they want without trying to hide them away..

Just my take on it.

ray.


----------



## Zebedee

I didn't single you out.

You singled yourself out by pointedly refusing to countenance a simple suggestion that would have prevented all this aggro days ago.

You still haven't said why you refuse to post your collection of video clips in a single thread?

I would enjoy looking at some of them if you did, but I don't want them constantly in my face, thank you. I think others would say the same - no objection to your posting, just the way you bloody mindedly insist upon doing it.

It's that simple really. Post away as much as you like, but please don't impose on other people's equal rights as fellow paid up members, especially now you know that you are offending them and could so easily cease doing so - with no detriment to those who appreciate your efforts in finding the clips.

Seems to me you are in a "win - win" situation, if only you realised it.

Dave


P.S. Just saw what Ray said - absolutely spot on. Exactly what I and others would like to see on MHF.


----------



## peejay

I suggested a similar thing to Ray in the previous spat about this...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1372066.html#1372066

Basically, why not split the main pages into 2 separate blocks...

One block for Motorhome related topics at the top and one block for non motorhome related topics at the bottom for Off topic/J&T etc etc

They everyone can post to their hearts content in either section without anyone upsetting each other.

As an example have a look at the wildcamping co uk front page which seems to adopt this layout succesfully.

Pete


----------



## aldra

I am so saddened by all of this

I just love the fact that members bother to post videos

I so much enjoy them

And I am not so good on the Internet to be able to find them

But more than that, it gives me an insight into the poster

Which is important to me

in building up a relationship

Am I wrong?

Aldra


----------



## barryd

peejay said:


> I suggested a similar thing to Ray in the previous spat about this...
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1372066.html#1372066
> 
> Basically, why not split the main pages into 2 separate blocks...
> 
> One block for Motorhome related topics at the top and one block for non motorhome related topics at the bottom for Off topic/J&T etc etc
> 
> They everyone can post to their hearts content in either section without anyone upsetting each other.
> 
> As an example have a look at the wildcamping co uk front page which seems to adopt this layout succesfully.
> 
> Pete


The problem with the Wild camping site though Pete is that stuff very quickly dissapears of the front page. Its not that long whereas on here you can keep turning over the next 10 posts.

I think what your suggesting would work if you had the top 10 motorhome or serious threads at the top and the top ten trivia at the bottom but only if you could then click the next button to see the next 10 of both sections.

However, I imagine this would be a lot of programming for Nuke for a problem that I and I suspect plenty of others dont see as a major problem.


----------



## prof20

Zebedee said:


> I didn't single you out.
> 
> You singled yourself out by pointedly refusing to countenance a simple suggestion that would have prevented all this aggro days ago.
> 
> You still haven't said why you refuse to post your collection of video clips in a single thread?
> 
> I would enjoy looking at some of them if you did, but I don't want them constantly in my face, thank you. I think others would say the same - no objection to your posting, just the way you bloody mindedly insist upon doing it.
> 
> It's that simple really. Post away as much as you like, but please don't impose on other people's equal rights as fellow paid up members, especially now you know that you are offending them and could so easily cease doing so - with no detriment to those who appreciate your efforts in finding the clips.
> 
> Seems to me you are in a "win - win" situation, if only you realised it.
> 
> Dave
> 
> P.S. Just saw what Ray said - absolutely spot on. Exactly what I and others would like to see on MHF.


Dave,
Ray is talking sense.

In relation to your assertion that, 'You still haven't said why you refuse to post your collection of video clips in a single thread?', please see the following:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1359667.html#1359667.

I answered your question in that thread, just as I answered the very same question a couple of months previously, both replies to Spykal.

This was my reply:- (and why I do not wish to post a multitude of different subjects under one vast thread).

'Hi Mike & Ted,
Thanks for the suggestion, I've been giving it some thought.

I post threads on a number of different subjects within the Jokes & Trivia Forum, (as well as other forums), and in most cases the title of the thread gives the reader a clue as to the content, and enables them to make a decision as to whether they wish to open and read it, (as do the embedded videos I often post in favour of lines of linked text).

Were I to lump everything together under one thread, whatever the title, a lot of people might not want to go to the trouble of having to open it and to click on the last pages.

It might suit my detractors who don't agree with the 'Jokes and Trivia' forum in any case, but as has often been pointed out there is no obligation on any member or reader to open any thread on any forum. There is also a clear clue in the identity of the author which is also clearly visible in the thread list.

I can't really see that a few threads posted one after the other may 'overload the most recent thread list', although, if you really wish, I could wait for other people to post before I post another thread.

However, there is no real point to that, and in any case when a thread is read and answered it moves to the top of the home page and no longer becomes part of the original 'block' of threads.

We all have different tastes and different ideas to contribute, This is the beauty and attraction of forums and what makes them interesting.

Your idea might have merit were I to be just posting jokes such as Gorman used to (has he surfaced yet? Is he still a member?) but for the moment I will just continue as I am doing and hope that some members do continue to appreciate it.

I apologize to those that don't, but also I say to them, please remember what I have said above - there are sufficient clues and any displeasure is self-inflicted.'

And please, just because I choose to do what other members do, although sometimes in greater quantity, and I fail to bow to the wishes of a few whilst satisfying the wishes of others does not make me 'bloody-minded'.

Roger


----------



## aldra

Barry, just what have you been drinking?

Wrong wrong thread

Aldra 

Not pleased because I abstain during Lent

Could not find a Halo emoticon :lol:  

ldra


----------



## peejay

barryd said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested a similar thing to Ray in the previous spat about this...
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1372066.html#1372066
> 
> Basically, why not split the main pages into 2 separate blocks...
> 
> One block for Motorhome related topics at the top and one block for non motorhome related topics at the bottom for Off topic/J&T etc etc
> 
> They everyone can post to their hearts content in either section without anyone upsetting each other.
> 
> As an example have a look at the wildcamping co uk front page which seems to adopt this layout succesfully.
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the Wild camping site though Pete is that stuff very quickly dissapears of the front page. Its not that long whereas on here you can keep turning over the next 10 posts.
> 
> I think what your suggesting would work if you had the top 10 motorhome or serious threads at the top and the top ten trivia at the bottom but only if you could then click the next button to see the next 10 of both sections.
> 
> However, I imagine this would be a lot of programming for Nuke for a problem that I and I suspect plenty of others dont see as a major problem.
Click to expand...

I reckon it would work, eg on the homepage there are 40 forum lines, you could have say a block of 30 m/h related at the top and a block of 10 non m/h related below.

Similar could be done on the other 'main' pages that are used.

Nukes a programming wiz and could do that in his sleep 

Pete


----------



## wakk44

Zebedee said:


> .........
> You still haven't said why you refuse to post your collection of video clips in a single thread?............


Exactly,I can't understand that either :? Roger has got a specific thread to post videos ad infinitum,anyone that wants to go there can do so quite easily and any members that want to avoid it also can,

If anyone wants to check for the latest videos all they have to do is bookmark the thread and then go straight to it,it's so simple and everyone is happy,except Roger apparently.

I don't think there is a problem on here now that the site owner has issued the new guidelines.It's a good solution for everyone and yet he still continues to rant about the unfairness of it all,almost troll like behaviour.

Roger,please tell us why you so vociferously object to having to post on the video thread.I would like you to continue posting the interesting links as I have enjoyed some of them.


----------



## prof20

aldra said:


> Barry, just what have you been drinking?
> 
> Wrong wrong thread
> 
> Aldra
> 
> Not pleased because I abstain during Lent
> 
> Could not find a Halo emoticon :lol:
> 
> ldra


Aldra, 
I think Barry is on the right thread if you open up peejay's link:=

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1372066.html#1372066

After all of this I'm going to reach for the Jack Daniels.

Roger


----------



## spykal

Just Joshing :lol: But Check out the others in the series ...some could come in handy


----------



## prof20

wakk44 said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> You still haven't said why you refuse to post your collection of video clips in a single thread?............
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly,I can't understand that either :? Roger has got a specific thread to post videos ad infinitum,anyone that wants to go there can do so quite easily and any members that want to avoid it also can,
> 
> If anyone wants to check for the latest videos all they have to do is bookmark the thread and then go straight to it,it's so simple and everyone is happy,except Roger apparently.
> 
> I don't think there is a problem on here now that the site owner has issued the new guidelines.It's a good solution for everyone and yet he still continues to rant about the unfairness of it all,almost troll like behaviour.
> 
> Steve,
> Please scroll up to my post of 10:40, written whilst you were probably writing yours.
> 
> Unfair - your words, not mine.
> 
> Less of the accusations of troll - that is uncalled for, getting personal and out of order.
> 
> Internet Troll - Definition
> 
> A person whose sole purpose in life is to seek out people to argue with on the internet over extremely trivial issues. Such arguments can happen on blogs, Facebook, Myspace and a host of others.
> 
> Without seeking to be antagonistic, I have never sought anyone out to complain about them. That has been the course of action followed by yourself and others, and I have only then exercised my right to reply.
> 
> I was just coming round to Ray's way of thinking when once more I encounter that from you.
> 
> Roger
Click to expand...


----------



## grizzlyj

Maybe a video sub forum to Jokes?

Then each clip would or could be its own post as Prof seems to prefer for searching purposes?


----------



## rayrecrok

grizzlyj said:


> Maybe a video sub forum to Jokes?
> 
> Then each clip would or could be its own post as Prof seems to prefer for searching purposes?


See >here< ..

If they are under one individual heading they can only take up one space on the post list because you are relplying to a thread I:E the origional post heading instead of starting a new one every time, as everything is in the single heading no matter how many tmes they are posted on, even straight after one another all day, you still get that one heading in the post list containing all the posts, so nobody can complain as there is nothing to complain about anymore. Unless I am a bit adrift in my thinking, I have just tried it out on my "Want a quickie" post it only comes up once when someone replies to the thread. :roll: .

Everybody is happy. :roll:

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

Everybody is happy?!?!?! Which forum is this, I must go visit this nirvana  (Defn. Nirvana is achieved after a long process of committed application to the path of purification )

When you said video of the day I thought you meant just one good one nominated to stay stickied, sorry


----------



## prof20

*Nature in The Raw - Great Tit Kills House Sparrow*

Warning! Courtesy of You Tube.

Always thought they were nice and cuddly! Vicious little sod! Cannibal as well - eats the sparrow!

Survival of the fittest.






Roger


----------



## aldra

I had a rabbit once that did the same

had to put fine mesh on his run to keep birds out

He was no gentle Easter Bunnie

aldra


----------



## raynipper

*Stay calm dad.!!!!!*

This might happen to some of old uns............................. 8O

http://www.maniacworld.com/stay-calm-dad.html

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee

Typical female.

More concerned about what she looks like than anything else! :lol: 

Getting me coat! :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper

You can't post on here without a video Dave.................... ooooppsss.

Ray.


----------



## Fatalhud

*Re: Nature in The Raw - Great Tit Kills House Sparrow*



prof20 said:


> Warning! Courtesy of You Tube.
> 
> Always thought they were nice and cuddly! Vicious little sod! Cannibal as well - eats the sparrow!
> 
> Survival of the fittest.
> 
> Roger


Robins are nasty little buggers as well
Alan H


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> I had a rabbit once that did the same
> 
> had to put fine mesh on his run to keep birds out
> 
> He was no gentle Easter Bunnie
> 
> aldra


I had a Tortoise with a really bad attitude problem. Bit the end of my girlfriends finger off. 

No. Im not kidding! She didnt dump me though. Well not until I turned 8.


----------



## aldra

Struggling a bit with this thread

I love that members bother to post video threads

I enjoy them and would never find them alone

Not sure what the problem is

Aldra


----------



## wakk44

*Fancy a Toyota ?*

Oh well,if you can't beat 'em join 'em :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

That was a quick shift :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## spykal

*Bum Drummin*

Don't ask how I came across this :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

I reckon he played a bum note at about 0.53 seconds, or am I talking through my tympani. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

*Re: Bum Drummin*



spykal said:


> Don't ask how I came across this :lol:


I think I know the one on the left!


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Bum Drummin*



barryd said:


> I think I know the one on the left!


Kindly keep your hands off my wife's assets! 8O


----------



## peejay

*Re: Bum Drummin*



Zebedee said:


> Kindly keep your hands off my wife's assets! 8O


..or do you mean arsets 8)

Pete


----------



## erneboy

Is an arsette a small one?


----------



## erneboy

Which leads me to wonder what a coquette is.


----------



## Zebedee

Brilliant Alan.

You are even dafter than me - and that's saying something! :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44

erneboy said:


> Which leads me to wonder what a coquette is.


Dunno,but I usually have one after swimming in the sea.


----------



## wakk44

This post is not for the benefit of nature lovers,just those that are interested in giant rampant hamsters. 

nutty professor

It's a pity the prof didn't get shafted. :lol:

ps It is a stand alone video so I hope it's in the correct forum,I certainly don't want to clutter up the front page with nonsense. :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a "supposedly" funny movie in the "Jokes & Trivia » [JOKE] Video Thread" can't see a problem their without a magnifying glass.


----------



## aldra

This thread should be closed down immediately

You are all enjoying it far to much

Kindly post instructions on which button to press to register my displeasure

Aldra 8O 8O


----------



## Penquin

Someone I know sent me this to watch, if you have ever tried to fly a kite you will immediately identify the problem, OK if you are really good you might manage two if they were linked together.....

but three all flying independently ???? - just watch right to the end .....

this is the background information that was sent to me.....

_A man flying the 3 kites is in his 80s, and he's from Canada. He comes to the Washington State International Kite Festival every year. His skin is like leather as he normally flies with his shirt off. He is deaf, so when he flies they hold their hands up and wave them for applause.

He flies 2 with his hands and the 3rd one is attached to his waist. Enjoy!

You must watch to the end to see the amazing landing of that last kite! And of course, make sure the volume is turned up because the music is wonderful and totally reflects the soaring of the kites. Beautiful._

Let's Go Fly a KIte....

I hope that you enjoy this as much as I did.....

Dave


----------



## Penquin

OK I am on a roll now - the same friend (at least I think he's a friend) sent me this recording - he knows I have started to play the guitar (badly) and thinks this is me....

I couldn't disillusion him 'cos he's older than me and I am not sure he would remember who I am anyway......

But the song did strike a chord (actually as it's on a guitar it struck quite a few......  :lol: )

Once again, I hope you enjoy it - this new thread is sooooo good for such things.....

Senior Moments

I think I have put the link in......

Dave :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Penquin said:


> OK I am on a roll now - the same friend (at least I think he's a friend) sent me this recording - he knows I have started to play the guitar (badly) and thinks this is me....
> 
> I couldn't disillusion him 'cos he's older than me and I am not sure he would remember who I am anyway......
> 
> But the song did strike a chord (actually as it's on a guitar it struck quite a few......  :lol: )
> 
> Once again, I hope you enjoy it - this new thread is sooooo good for such things.....
> 
> Senior Moments
> 
> I think I have put the link in......
> 
> Dave :lol:


That was an excellent way to start the day, now what was I going to do today :roll:


----------



## aldra

a good start to my day too Dave    

sandra


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

A nun and a priest were crossing the Sahara desert on a camel. On the third day out, the camel suddenly dropped dead without warning. 

After dusting themselves off, the Nun and the Priest surveyed their situation. After a long period of silence, the Priest spoke. 

'Well,Sister, this looks pretty grim.' 

'I know, Father. In fact, I don't think it likely that we can survive more than a day or two..' 

'I agree,' says the Father. 'Sister, since we are unlikely to make it out of here alive, would you do something for me?' 

'Anything, Father.' 

'I have never seen a woman's breasts and I was wondering if I might see yours.' 

'Well, under the circumstances I don't see that it would do any harm.' 

The Nun opened her habit and the Priest enjoyed the sight of her shapely breasts, commenting frequently on their beauty. 

'Sister, would you mind if I touched them?'.......she consented and he fondled them for several minutes. 

'Father, could I ask something of you?' 

'Yes, Sister?' 

'I have never seen a man's penis. Could I see yours?' 

'I suppose that would be OK,' the Priest replied lifting his robe. 

'Oh Father, may I touch it?' 

The priest consented and after a few minutes of fondling he was sporting a huge erection. 

'Sister, you know that if I insert my penis in the right place, it can give Life..' 

'Is that true Father?' 

'Yes, it is, Sister.' 

'Oh Father, that's wonderful ... Stick it in the camel and let's get the f*ck out of here!' :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## wakk44

Very good Ray,but as this is the video thread can you do a link to it on Youtube?

For the benefit of nature lovers of course :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

wakk44 said:


> Very good Ray,but as this is the video thread can you do a link to it on Youtube?
> 
> For the benefit of nature lovers of course :lol:


Hi.

I am protesting.. :wink: A joke may pop up anywhere..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

rayrecrok said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good Ray,but as this is the video thread can you do a link to it on Youtube?
> 
> For the benefit of nature lovers of course :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I am protesting.. :wink: A joke may pop up anywhere..
> 
> ray.
Click to expand...

What a crakin idea grommet, we should all do that. I don't suppose anyone would mind or say anything, a broad minded live and let live bunch these lads :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## prof20

*Ultralite Autogyro - Great Filming*

For you aviation buffs, how about this? Apart from the great HD filming, the pilot is pushing it a bit fine. He clips the road on the crest of a hill at one point.

Even got a bike in the video!

Anyone ever flown or flown in one of these?

I've flown a few rigid and flex-wing microlights, and solo-ed in an open cockpit glider. I love the wind in my face but I'd think twice about one of these - a bit too flimsy for my liking.

Seen a few flying over Keswick C &CC site and still envied them despite my misgivings.






Link:-






And if anyone does want to give it a go here's the operator:-

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...vbKKvHJalvL-VyQ&bvm=bv.42553238,d.d2k&cad=rja

Hmmm - almost persuaded myself - roll on Spring.

Roger


----------



## prof20

*I Want One!*

How does it work?
Health Warning - Courtesy of You Tube and LiveLeak.











Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

some sort of catalyst methunks.


----------



## Fatalhud

Its been around for a few years now

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/12/how-it-works-beer-dispenser-fills-glass-from-bottom/

Special valve in bottom of glass/plastic cup

Alan H


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fatalhud said:


> Its been around for a few years now
> 
> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/12/how-it-works-beer-dispenser-fills-glass-from-bottom/
> 
> Special valve in bottom of glass/plastic cup
> 
> Alan H


Alan, you've spoilt it now, I was going to get one to go with my ever lasting ice cream dish. :roll:


----------



## prof20

*More Road Rage in Oz*

Must be something in the water out there.

Courtesy of you Tube.











Roger


----------



## prof20

Humble apologies - force of habit - forgot - video thread - 50 lashes with a wet knotted knicker - slap hands - will try and do better next time.

Roger


----------



## 100127

I should think so, a whip round with a rose scented bootlace should do :lol: :lol:


----------



## prof20

Anyone remember this?

Classic Game Show Blooper, courtesy of You Tube.

I'm told it's not for those who are easily offended.

Can't see the joke myself.











Roger


----------



## prof20

*Turning Pop Cans Into Solar Heating Panels*

Saw this and thought 'what a great simple idea!'






Roger


----------



## Fatalhud

*Taylor Swift & a Sheep (not rude)*

Made Me chuckle






Alan H


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

And me
Davep


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I recognised the goat, but who's Taylor Swift?


----------



## prof20

*Meanwhile, at the Local Russian Filling Station......*

They certainly do things differently over there...

Courtesy of You Tube and Live Leak.











Roger


----------



## prof20

*If Animals Ate Junk Food.*

Courtesy of You Tube.











Roger


----------



## listerdiesel

prof20 said:


> And please don't quote Listerdiesel who clearly stated that he had numerous other commitments.
> Roger


I did not say that my stopping posting was due to other commitments, I was responding to a member who said that I would be the loser for leaving.

If you are going to quote, please do it correctly.

Peter


----------



## rayrecrok

*Are fur coats acceptable?.*

Hi.

For all those folk that think fur coats want banning as so many animals are killed for women's vanity..>Coat< :wink:

ray


----------



## Fatalhud

Thats Fur enough :? 

Alan H


----------



## prof20

*On the Internet Last Week*

French compilation of video clips on varying topics.











Roger


----------



## prof20

*Inside Display Flying Spitfire Duxford Airshow 2011*

Another one for you aviation buffs (If you ever find it in the Video Dead).

Courtesy of You Tube.











Roger


----------



## prof20

*Naked Man Locks Himself Out of Hotel Room*

A real Mr Bean moment - All done in the best possible taste. Really funny at the end!

What would you do in that situation?

Courtesy of You Tube











Roger


----------



## robinpompey

The moaners appear to taken over this site. Was so much better a couple of years ago. I find other things other than videos far more irritating but haven't complained as I think all contributions should be cherished, except obviously crude etc.


----------



## prof20

*Spitfire and Sopwith Camel Flying in Formation*

Another one for you aviation buffs, wherever you are. From New Zealand. I love the close-ups and sounds of the Camel starting up and running.

How difficult to fly the Spit so slowly and in such close formation.











Roger


----------



## prof20

*new Hawker Typhoon Documentary*

For you aviation buffs - where have you all gone?

I haven't seen this before - some great footage and interviews.











Roger


----------



## Fatalhud

*Re: Spitfire and Sopwith Camel Flying in Formation*



prof20 said:


> Another one for you aviation buffs, wherever you are. From New Zealand. I love the close-ups and sounds of the Camel starting up and running.
> 
> How difficult to fly the Spit so slowly and in such close formation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger


He'd never get it through an MOT with that racket :lol: :lol: 
Alan H


----------



## prof20

*Excuse me, Driver .. you have something stuck in your grill*

Not very funny for the old couple in the car. They were extremely lucky not to be flipped over. Time to consider packing it in.

How often do you get idiots joining a motorway who force you over because they can't judge the speed of the traffic flow they are joining? You can see them coming a mile off and sometimes there is nowhere for you to go.

That's when the twin air horns come in useful. Wouldn't mind one of those American train horns though!

Must get a dashcam - maybe with a wide field of view like that one.

Courtesy of You Tube.











Roger


----------



## prof20

*House Collides With Car*

Yes - you read it correctly!

Courtesy of You Tube.











Roger


----------



## grizzlyj

I've not seen a wheelie on a motorbike with the rider sitting the wrong way before 8O Fantastic balance 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

grizzlyj said:


> I've not seen a wheelie on a motorbike with the rider sitting the wrong way before 8O Fantastic balance 8)


Now that was impressive Jason, a lovely bit of flag waving, who's the tosser on the bike though, he kept frightening her away.


----------



## StAubyns

The pony that dances to Fleetwood Mac...excellent advert from 3 :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Zis is good yah! 




ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

*Audi RS4 Painball gun *

Something like this would relieve a lot of tension on todays roads 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxhif43pLJ0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## GEMMY

Want one for the M/home :lol: 

tony


----------



## GEMMY

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2013/mar/03/india-biker-escapes-truck-video

8O

tony


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

How full is your cup?. >Here< 8O

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok

*Good fun.*

Hi.

Now I could do this, what a fine way to spend a Sunday.. :lol: :lol: :lol:






or






ray.


----------



## charlieivan

Don't know if this has been commented on but if all the video posts are in one thread then it will eventually become like some of the other long threads (word association, etc) and who wants to have to go through all those posts to find one that may interest you.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

If you follow the video posts the newest will be at the end of the list, as the word association thread, you are only interested in the last reply so you can match your reply to it, what has gone before is of no interest really same as past videos that you have watched.

The joke thread should be like the video thread so they are all queued up after one another and are all together in one spot.

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: Good fun.*



rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Now I could do this, what a fine way to spend a Sunday.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray.


Where this was filmed Ray, is an area called the Flappit, (nearby pub) and it is or was a working quarry, with all the machinery etc, it is private land, it was left disused for a long time, and we used to go up there and fool around on trials bikes, quads and land rovers, then it re-opened and was blocked off but people still went up there, there used to be a big layby with a snack bar in it, trucks used to pull in there to overnight and even some wild campers stopped there as it's not a bad area between Howarth, Denholme & Keighley.

It all came to head when someone got hurt, the police got involved, loads of stolen bikes and quads, I seem to remember the land owners was sued because they failed to keep the land secure (farcical ) we stopped going because it just became too dangerous, the quarrying made a lot of cliffs, and idiots were trying to.

This sum sit up, as the lad filming says, what's the harm.

Private land. People getting hurt, stolen bikes etc, damage to equipment on site, wasting police time.

I'm no killjoy, and if I had an old Trials bike and it was legal I'd be back up there.


----------



## dhutchy

Kev your right what you say about the Flappit,i don't live far from there and once rented next to the pub while building our last house .My mate used to own the pub he has a little cl nearby now.I do some work for the quarry that was reworking it and there were a few problems that caused it to close.There were lots of cars on both sides of the road at weekends ,it didn't bother me you could still easily get through but it gives an excuse for people to complain ,which some did also there was sometimes a lot of litter left there(a few spoiling it for the many).Some idiot tried to vandalise the digger up there and p*ssed in the fuel tank also local council health and safety police got involved it was curtains after that.I suppose claims culture might be blamed for that.I would just turn a blind eye nobody should expect to claim if hurting themselves though which i don't think anybody ever did.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dhutchy said:


> Kev your right what you say about the Flappit,i don't live far from there and once rented next to the pub while building our last house .My mate used to own the pub he has a little cl nearby now.I do some work for the quarry that was reworking it and there were a few problems that caused it to close.There were lots of cars on both sides of the road at weekends ,it didn't bother me you could still easily get through but it gives an excuse for people to complain ,which some did also there was sometimes a lot of litter left there(a few spoiling it for the many).Some idiot tried to vandalise the digger up there and p*ssed in the fuel tank also local council health and safety police got involved it was curtains after that.I suppose claims culture might be blamed for that.I would just turn a blind eye nobody should expect to claim if hurting themselves though which i don't think anybody ever did.


Going back to the early nineties we got up there a lot. Two mates from were particularly nuts and tried the impossible one broke a leg, the other a collar bone on separate visits .


----------



## dhutchy

A mate of mine who is a right poser with too much money :lol: a few years back bought a brand new bike ,he went up there and some of the more experienced riders encouraged him(not that he needed it :wink: ) to do this certain jump.He didn't make it  smashed himself and his pristine bike up.


----------



## charlieivan

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> If you follow the video posts the newest will be at the end of the list, as the word association thread, you are only interested in the last reply so you can match your reply to it, what has gone before is of no interest really same as past videos that you have watched.
> 
> The joke thread should be like the video thread so they are all queued up after one another and are all together in one spot.
> 
> ray.


If I want to look at any previous jokes and trivia I can scroll down to it and they are all there individually. By moving the cursor over each post it shows the gist of the post, then I can decide whether to open that thread or not. By putting all the videos in one thread this is impossible to do as you now have to look at all of them to find anything that may be of interest. It is ok to say that latest posts are at the end of the thread but if I have been away for some time then it is not so easy to catch up again. It would surely be better to have a separate video section that can be accessed the same way as J&T's are.


----------



## rayrecrok

*Glacier forming icebergs*

Hi.

You might like >This< 8O

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: Glacier forming icebergs*



rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> You might like >This< 8O
> 
> ray.


Brilliant.

What was that at 1:53 it looked like a huge whale, (obviously not) but it even had an eye.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

During the late sixties and early seventies Sandra and I use to go to a Progressive Rock night that was held midweek at Barnsley Civic Hall, they used to hold it at the very top part of the building which had a stage and a bar, it held probably 150/200 folk.

This night we went to see an American group called the "Gypsies", it was their first gig in the UK and part of a large tour they were doing.. 
At the end of the room on the stage their gear was already set up, they had Fender everything, Four stacks for the guitarists, one for an organist and the drummer shoe horned in among it, the PA was enormous big enough for stadium work.

We all looked around nervously as we anticipated what was to come, bearing in mind most songs in those days usually lasted an hour each. The smell of wacky backy started to fill the room as folk lit up, sure enough the group shuffled on stage with one of the guys introducing themselves and saying I hope we aren't too loud as we don't usually play such small halls, yer right with that gear.

So we braced ourselves for what was to come.

One of the guys started playing the riff for "Walk on guilded splinters" a DR John song recorded by Marsh Hunt, it was so melodic and beautiful and everybody relaxed to the beautiful sound that was wafting our way.. Mistake! The rest of the band joined in, the glasses of beer jumped around on the table, the base went straight through your chest cavity only stopping at the chair back which pulsed to the beat.. This song or variations of it went in every direction with all the group playing their parts in a tight version of the song which got lost in a crescendo of sounds as all the group were on full chat when bang!, they stopped as one and there was this first guy playing walk on guilded splinters just the same as it started.

I have seen a lot of groups in my time but this moment will live with me till I die, my hair stood up at the back of my head it was that good..

So If you can be arsed to listen to Walk on guilded splinters by this guy, I don't think you will be disappointed

Walk on guilded splinters


----------



## prof20

*How to Easily Break a Car Window if You're Trapped Inside*

Not exactly trivia, and in Japanese, but may save your life one day!











Roger


----------



## prof20

*RAF Buccaneer - NATO Exercise - Anti-Shipping Strike*

For you aviation buffs. Shame we lost them.






Roger


----------



## grizzlyj

You Tube complaints dept.


----------



## prof20

*Amazing US Street Performers*

Entertaining!






Roger


----------



## prof20

*Gyrocopter Floatplane*

Neat machine.






Roger


----------



## pippin

Fascinating.

Interesting that it has a Swedish registration mark (callsign).


----------



## prof20

*Best Flying Display Ever!*

This is just about the best display of flying I have ever seen. Amazing manoeuvrability. Long video but well worth watching if you love aircraft.






Roger


----------



## HermanHymer

Thanks Roger, awesome!

Saw the spits at Duxford last year, about 16? 20? of them, on Battle of Britain Memorial Day. Very moving! 

There's nothing like the growl of an aeroplane engine on take-off. I just love the sensation of speeding down the runway and surging into the sky! 24 days to go.


----------



## prof20

*Colonoscopy - Put To Music!!??*

Funny!

Courtesy of You Tube.






Roger


----------



## prof20

*And The Dangly Bits!*






Roger


----------



## prof20

*Fifth Wheel With A Difference - Parking Problems Solved!*

Clever invention - wonder why it never took off?






Roger


----------



## tugboat

That reminds me of a clockwork toy car I had as a small boy. It would run across the table and when the front wheels went over the edge it would drop onto a transverse wheel which spun it around and off it would go again. I still have it up in the loft somewhere.


----------



## prof20

*1,790 Ton Building Being Transported By Road*

Scroll to 02:35secs.

Amazing composite vehicle by Mammoet which can move in any (YES ANY!!!) direction.

How the heck did they load the building on there in the first place?

Courtesy of You Tube.






Roger


----------



## Jean-Luc

*If offended by liberal use of expletives do not watch.*

A rally special stage in County Tipperary not taken too seriously.
BTW the Enda Kenny in the co-driver seat is not our Taioseach (Prime Minister) of the same name

CLICK HERE


----------



## erneboy

I like this one too: 




Alan.


----------



## delawaredandy

I reckon those two have been taking lessons from my missus on both counts, Driving and Language  

M


----------



## tugboat

And here's one that's a little less excitable!


----------



## prof20

*German Speedbump*

German Speedbump

Alte Heinrich devises a speedbump to deter speeding motorists in his neighbourhood.






Roger


----------



## prof20

*The City That Time Forgot*

Worth watching to the end - there is an unexpected twist at 02:14.

Courtesy of YouTube.






Roger

Oops sorry, video dead, sorry thread. Force of habit.


----------



## prof20

*How About This as a Toad?*

I've heard of the 'Beer Barrel Polka', but......

Seen in Germany.

Courtesy of 'wimp.com'.

Sorry if a re-post but new members won't have seen it.

http://www.wimp.com/meanwhilegermany/

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Norton Commando Transformer*

Clever!

Courtesy of You Tube.






Roger


----------



## prof20

*1945 Air Show - - Freeman Field, Seymour, Indiana!*

"Subject: 1945 Air Show - Worth A Look (it is 10 minutes 37 seconds long and is grainy but great).

This was posted on the 'Irv2' website by a senior member, 'Wayne M', 18 months ago, a bloke with similar interests to myself, and the description below is his.

There is footage of many rare WW2 aircraft rarely seen.

Fascinating footage of captured enemy aircraft from a 1945 Air Show in Freeman Field, Seymour, Indiana, USA.
Thanks to Sam Kaiser - An interesting display of captured weapons. Freeman Field was in Seymour, Indiana.

For those of us over 70, this is a great video. For those of you under 70, you may not appreciate fully this video or the background music. Remember, this is four months after Germany surrendered and just one month after Japan surrendered. There was a fabulous mood in America at that time and you just had to be there and be old enough to appreciate it.
When this video was made in 1945, I was nine years old. Personally,I do not remember ever being happier in my life. In fact, I do not remember America ever being happier.
World War II was over and America had won it all. Our troops were coming home, jobs were plentiful and our entire country was in a perpetual state of euphoria. America was on top of the world and we knew it. We didn't apologize for it either.

The background music is the real deal; the actual music that was at the top of the Hit Parade in 1944-45. It took me right back to 1945 and the wonderful memories I had of that time. The background music is, I believe, Glenn Miller's band playing "In the Mood," "Tuxedo Junction," "String of Pearls" and the Tommy Dorsey orchestra with Frank Sinatra singing "I'll Be Seeing You," an absolutely perfect song for that time. In fact, it was popular for nearly the entire duration of WW-II. Listen carefully to the lyrics and put them in the context of America's boys going off to war and you will understand what I mean. "

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1723870789084

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Mountain Biking is Dangerous - Never Saw That Coming!*

Lucky there was a bush in the way!






Roger


----------



## raynipper

Roger, you do find some Gems.!!!!!

Thank you so much.

Ray.


----------



## pmcclure

When in doubt, stop and walk the course


----------



## Devonboy

*Shopping in Lidl*

This is amusing and there are some clever lyrics in this


----------



## Telbell

That's very good! Thanks


----------



## Stanner

Hmmmmmm Lidl don't sell **** .................... :? 

So how do they do a "special offer" :roll:


----------



## prof20

*Isn't Science Amazing!*

32 Mesmerising GIFs That Will Make You Fall In Love With Science.

I used to love science at school. I remember the Chemistry master pouring mercury into our cupped hands. It's a wonder we're still alive!

Courtesy of Buzzfeed.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kellyoakes/32-mesmerising-gifs-that-will-make-you-fall-in-love-with-sci

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Best Of The Net's Response To The Stones At Glastonbury*

I love the Stones (Well, their music anyway).

Courtesy of Buzzfeed.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/the-best-of-the-internets-response-to-the-rolling-stones-at

Roger


----------



## prof20

Nuke or your helpers.

Please look at a post before you consign it to the video thread.

The last post about the Stones is in no way a video. It is a collection of photos originally posted under 'Music' for the benefit of Stones fans on here who will have no idea it is there.

Thank you

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Crazy Hillclimb at 300KPH!*

VOLUME WARNING!!

Some skill.

Courtesy of LiveLeak.






Roger


----------



## prof20

*I'm Never, EVER Getting Aboard One of Those Rides.*

I'm Never, EVER Getting Aboard One of Those Rides

(Tongue in cheek). Some imagination!

http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2013/02...one-of-those-rides-video/#vu4pFTtmCPpXFrT0.99

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Royal Norwegian Guard - Amazing Drill Sequence.*

Worth watching just for the rifle drill at around 02:50 secs - with fixed bayonets!

http://sorisomail.com/email/16993/exibicao-de-banda-militar--um-espectaculo-imperdivel.html

Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

glad it's not real.


----------



## prof20

*4 X 4 - Sheer Brute Power!*

This vehicle is amazing. No good for a bad back, though, and don't stand behind them!

VOLUME WARNING!!

Courtesy of Live Leak.






http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=e2ea7a30904a

Roger


----------



## prof20

*A REAL One I'm Never Riding On!*

After the fakes comes this...... They call that fun???

Now I know I am getting old.











Roger


----------



## prof20

*Firing Operations of Heavy Battleship 16" Guns*

Fascinating video from YouTube.

The mechanics of battleship gun turrets from a bygone age.






Roger


----------



## prof20

*Telekinetic Coffee Shop Surprise*

Telekinetic Coffee Shop Surprise

What if telekinesis was real? How would you react? Hidden camera experiment captures the reactions of unsuspecting customers at a New York City coffee shop as they witness a telekinetic event.

Quite scary if you hadn't seen the preparations.

Courtesy of Liveleak.com






http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=80926eaa1f46

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Land Rover Defender vs, Dodge Ram.*

And the winner is.....................

Impressive!

Courtesy of LiveLeak and You Tube.






Roger


----------



## prof20

*Impressive Anti-Missile Flare Display*

Wow - What did that little lot cost?

Courtesy of LiveLeak






http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=7a3c26690e88

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Two Dogs Imitating a Baby*

Funny!

Click Here For Link

Roger


----------



## motormouth

*The goldfish burial*

So funny


----------



## prof20

*Men, Can You Make It Through This Post Without Wincing?*

Courtesy of BuzzFeed - OUCH!

Click For Link

Roger


----------



## prof20

*New Czech Flying Car Prototype*

Nice-looking craft!

Courtesy of LiveLeak.






http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=03199b1923a3

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Lucky Escape For Another Lunatic Biker*

Lucky the lorry driver was alert!

Courtesy of LiveLeak.

Situation develops from around 00:30secs

Click For Link

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Amazing Hang-Gliding Aerobatics*

This bloke is an amazing hang-glider pilot, especially when you think that any negative G would more than likely collapse the rig.

Looks exhilarating, and photography is amazing.

I know a few of you out there fly microlights, anybody actively hang-glide or done it in the past?

Click For Link

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Big Pile-Up At Olivers Mount*

8 or 9 motorbikes crash with on-board footage.

The crash occurred in September at the Steve Henshaw International Gold Cup Road Races at Oliver's Mount in England. After the race begins we can see the rider in orange drop his bike, which starts a chain reaction that drags down several of his competitors.

Could have been really nasty. Fortunately very slow as they braked for Mere Hairpin.

Views from various cameras.

Courtesy of LiveLeak.

Click For 
Link

Roger


----------



## prof20

*19 Tricks Every iPhone And iPad User Should Know*

19 Mind-Blowing Tricks Every iPhone And iPad User Should Know,

Click For Link

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Japanese Commentators Should Narrate All Sports*

I don't understand what he is saying but I certainly get the gist.

Anyone speak Japanese?

Courtesy of Liveleak.

Racing Truck Smash

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Brand New Generator Self-Destructs*

You get what you pay for...........

Imagine being next to this on a site!

Melt-Down

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Vacuum Prank*

The expression on that girl's face is priceless. Can't have been pleasant!

Vacuum Prank

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Dogs Shaking Themselves Filmed in Slow Motion*

These Dogs Shaking In Slow Mo Are Both Amazing And Hilarious

Slo-Mo Dogs

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Cats Stealing Dog's Beds*

Seeing as cats are once again the subject of a c..p discussion - a bit of light relief.

Anyone keep a cat and a dog in harmony? Must have some funny moments to tell of.

Cats steal dogs beds

Roger


----------



## jerseyt

love it really made me chuckle


----------



## barryd

Lovely! Im filling up!


With beer!  

I hate cats so glad to see the doggies got their beds back in the end!


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> I hate cats so glad to see the doggies got their beds back in the end!


You just need wipers :wink:

http://www.funnyjunk.com/Cat+vs+Windshield+Wipers/youtube/4852970/

Best viewed full screen, so click the little button before playing it.


----------



## barryd

Stanner said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cats so glad to see the doggies got their beds back in the end!
> 
> 
> 
> You just need wipers :wink:
> 
> http://www.funnyjunk.com/Cat+vs+Windshield+Wipers/youtube/4852970/
> 
> Best viewed full screen, so click the little button before playing it.
Click to expand...

Ha Ha! Nice one.


----------



## prof20

*Magical - Time-lapse: Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta*

Never seen so many hot-air balloons in one place at one time. Beautiful spectacle.

A time-lapse of the Albuquerque International Balloon Festival. The accumulation of the best hot air balloons in the world.

Click for Link

Roger


----------



## prof20

*Builders At Work, Saving Money On The Mortar*

Unbelievable! Out of sight, out of mind.

It saves a lot of time and money, not putting mortar into the joints, then rendering over the top!

Courtesy of Liveleak.

Click for link

Roger


----------



## prof20

*The First Pole Dancer*

The origin of the pole dance.

Courtesy of You Tube.






Roger


----------



## prof20

*That Fence Won't Keep Me Out!*

One agile goat.

Courtesy of YouTube.

Click For Link

Roger


----------



## prof20

*18 Rotor Electric Full Size Helicopter First Flight*

Can't see this really taking off!!! (pun) until battery technology really advances.

Courtesy of LiveLeak

Click for Link

Roger
ot


----------



## prof20

*Hovercraft Rescue of Deer From Frozen Lake*

Took place in Minnesota, USA.

Courtesy of LiveLeak.

Deer Rescue

Roger


----------



## prof20

*On The Anniversary of Pearl Harbour - Then & Now*

"Pearl Harbor: Then & Now" A video done by the USN MCs at NPASE Hawaii for the anniversary of the attack on Pearl Harbor

Firsthand accounts of the 1941 attack on Pearl Harbor, with combined photographs taken during the attack and modern day locations where events took place.

Pearl Harbour Then & Now

Roger
ot


----------



## ttcharlie

One of the most thought provoking places I have ever been.

Everyone should visit pearl harbour to see the monument .


----------



## Jiggles

"Everyone should visit pearl harbour to see the monument . "

Especially the Japanese! To give them some humility.

John


----------



## prof20

*And they just keep on coming, and coming, and coming .....*

50 car pile-up in snow in Wisconsin, USA on Sunday - no serious injuries.

Frightening how it develops.

Click for Link

Roger.
ot


----------



## Landyman

Scary stuff from some cranky drivers.

Landyman.


----------



## bmb1uk

looks like they don't have a clue how to drive


----------



## Christine600

Scary how the people get out of their cars. They are much safer inside!


----------



## prof20

*French-Canadian Singer With Elvis Voice*

Elvis with a French accent. Good voice though.

What do you think?

Click for Link

Roger


----------

